# Epson USB Printer Problem



## Cynapse (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi,

I have recently purchased receipt printers (Epson TM-U220B[usb connection]) to use in conjunction with a POS program. I am running Windows 7 64bit HP

I am unable to even print a test page to them at the moment.

Here are the steps that I have taken:

-Disconnected the printer.
-Uninstalled all EPSON driver software & restarted the computer.
-Reinstalled EPSON Advanced Printer Driver V4.52 (APD_452E) with these configuration settings:
Setup Type
Minimum
Printer Configuration
Add EPSON TM-U220 Receipt
EPSON TM-U220 Receipt[US]
Create a USB port​-Restarted computer (for good measure!)
-Connected printer.
-Windows then installs device driver automatically with the following commentary:
EPSON UB-U02III - Searching Windows Update
>
EPSON USB Controller For TM/BA/EU Printers - Ready to use​At this point the printer is shown in Devices and Printers under Unspecified with the name UB-U02III (which it looks like is the model designation for the USB adapter board on the back of the printer).

The installed printer (installed via APD driver) EPSON TM-U220 Receipt printer is showing up as Not available in its status.

What am I doing wrong?? The driver is downloaded directly from Epson on their product page for the U220 (https://download.epson-biz.com/modules/pos/index.php?page=prod&pcat=5&pid=42).

Incidently I get an identical result trying the above on a Windows XP machine.

I hope this is concise and not to waffly!

Thanks
Mike

​


----------



## gberger (Jul 27, 2009)

If you are sure you have followed Epson's installation instructions EXACTLY then your best bet is to call their technical support. You mention that you restarted the computer in the middle of the installation "for good measure". If that is not part of their instructions why would you do that?


----------



## Cynapse (Dec 24, 2011)

I restarted the computer _after_ I had installed the driver but before I plugged in the printer. This should have had no adverse effects on the procedure.

Have spoken to Epson, they haven't got a clue what the problem is.


----------



## Cynapse (Dec 24, 2011)

PROBLEM SOLVED

The solution was to roll back windows to a state before the first time ever the printer was plugged in (I reverted to original factory install). Then I had to install the driver BEFORE plugging in the device.

The problem was the very first time I plugged the printer in, the Epson APD driver wasnt installed. Windows therefore assigned the most relevent driver and created registry keys associated to the physical hardware ID of the printer. Even when the windows chosen driver was uninstalled and so too was the Epson software, the keys created by windows associated with the printer ID remained. So the keys had to be deleted (or a system restore to a point where the reg keys never existed).

In short NEVER EVER EVER ring Epson customer support because they are crap. Their many solutions were mostly fob offs or time extenders for them. Their final one was send them the printer. Which wouldnt have resolved this problem even if I had done it. 

Finally, in one form or another, the problem always always lies with the drivers. (Unless your hardware is in more than 34 pieces, in which case its probably smashed!).


----------

